# Labeling Color Wheels?



## Kitsunesunset (Apr 11, 2014)

For those of you who have nail color wheels, how do you go about labeling the polish colors? I tried on the back of each nail, but on the lighter colors you can see the writing.


----------



## Christa W (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you who have nail color wheels, how do you go about labeling the polish colors? I tried on the back of each nail, but on the lighter colors you can see the writing.
Since I primarily use the 18 nail wheels from Sally I came up with a solution that works well for me.  I actually numbered them in color categories.   If you swatch by brand or when you get them I suppose you could always just keep counting up.  Here is an example of my "lights" category.  This is the back of the wheel, the front, and then the corresponding entry in my spreadsheet.

I usually swatch clockwise so on the back it's counterclockwise.  There is no interference with the nails.  Sometimes even though I use a Sharpie pen the numbers have bled or from constant touching gotten smudged.  I usually number them and wait awhile for it to dry before I swatch on them.  I maybe could do a label maker or something like that. 

Not all my tabs are shown here.  I have a "Master" column as well that helps me keep track of the amount of polish I own. 













I keep them all stored together in a little bin I got at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Kitsunesunset (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the reply. I should have said that I got the wheels from Sally's. (Which I just discovered. Oooh boy did I spend a bit.) That is a great system.


----------

